# Vore?



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Like it? Don't like it? Indifferent? I'll post what I think after I gather together some of your opinions.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 11, 2010)

meh... I'm not totally disgusted by it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Hard vore is amazing. Soft vore is meh...

I've been a fan for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2010)

HAY GUISE WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY FETISH


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> HAY GUISE WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY FETISH


 I THINK IT'S MURRY PURRY


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't care whatsoever.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 11, 2010)

I propose a _"Name your fetish here and stop making new threads"_ sticky.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I propose a _"Name your fetish here and stop making new threads"_ sticky.



Tried that, got derailed to shit.  I might just prohibit the making of fetish threads altogether, since all they accomplish is callouts and derailment.

On-topic: don't care for it.  I find it a bit disgusting.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Tried that, got derailed to shit.  I might just prohibit the making of fetish threads altogether, since all they accomplish is callouts and derailment.
> 
> On-topic: don't care for it.  I find it a bit disgusting.


I wouldn't mind fetish threads so much if they were more of discussion of the wide variety out there, instead of a thinly-veiled plea of _"PLZ TELL ME IM NOT A SICK FREAK. PLZ TELL ME THERE ARE OTHARS LIKE ME."_


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I wouldn't mind fetish threads so much if they were more of discussion of the wide variety out there, instead of a thinly-veiled plea of _"PLZ TELL ME IM NOT A SICK FREAK. PLZ TELL ME THERE ARE OTHARS LIKE ME."_



I wouldn't mind them either, it's just that the hassle to maintain them (because lolfurries) is hard as fuck since it ends up derailing into some pokemon-on-fox RP yiff session.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Strange, disturbing, but if you like it, then whatever. Just as long as you're not practicing it for real.

Same goes for any fetish that involves something criminal.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Now for what I have to say, I do like vore but only if it's realistic (ie. anthro-ferret hunts down and eats non-anthro rabbit, rabbit dies) I really don't understand it when the prey somehow survives or actually wants to be eaten, I guess I'm too much of a realist in my outlook.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2010)

I do not understand how pictures of talking animals swallowing each other can be arousing or appealing in any way.

...well, I don't understand how anthropomorphic animals in general can be arousing or appealing either, but I still like them, so unfortunately I have no right to complain about vore.


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

In my opinion, it's disgusting. But then again - that's my opinion about a lot of fetishes. ^^;


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm pretty indifferent about it.  Like a lot of fetishes, I think it's harmless until it starts getting practiced IRL.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

I think soft vore is both relatively amusing & arousing.

But idk how you could get turned on by blood & guts..... Kind of cool.... But not really.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I think soft vore is both relatively amusing & arousing.
> 
> But idk how you could get turned on by blood & guts..... Kind of cool.... But not really.



I think it's the total domination thats arousing.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think it's the total domination thats arousing.


Are you weak? :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'm pretty indifferent about it.  Like a lot of fetishes, I think it's harmless until it starts getting practiced IRL.



You're a Bovine, so that's quite understandable, now get in a burger bun.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

It makes just about as much sense as lolflation. It's just another stupid fetish for people to whack off to. :T


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Now for what I have to say, I do like vore but only if it's realistic (ie. anthro-ferret hunts down and eats non-anthro rabbit, rabbit dies) I really don't understand it when the prey somehow survives or actually wants to be eaten, I guess I'm too much of a realist in my outlook.



Yeeeeaahh...

Don't you just hate it when that happens?  :roll:


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Are you weak? :V



No, but I am more than a little sadistic.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Strange, disturbing, but if you like it, then whatever. Just as long as you're not practicing it for real.
> 
> Same goes for any fetish that involves something criminal.



Those are the people I can't fucking stand, especially those who are suicidal enough who want to be eaten by a snake and/or a whale. I wish I was joking.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> No, but I am more than a little sadistic.



Do you like cock vore?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> No, but I am more than a little sadistic.


Did you ever kill an animul?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Do you like cock vore?



No, 'cause that's just plain weird.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Those are the people I can't fucking stand, especially those who are suicidal enough who want to be eaten by a snake and/or a whale. I wish I was joking.



That's the best part about the fetish, their own fetish reduces their populous.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Those are the people I can't fucking stand, especially those who are suicidal enough who want to be eaten by a snake and/or a whale. I wish I was joking.


Then there are those people who actually go out and eat live things, like mice and stuff.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Did you ever kill an animul?



I once ate a mouse that I was looking after for a friend when I was hungry and drunk one night.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Mar 11, 2010)

Vore's probably one of my favorite fetishes, and to be honest, I'm not all that sure why I like it.  When I was little I'd always pretend to be a raptor and try an' eat my friends 'n stuff, so...Longtime fan?  Hahaha.

I prefer soft vore, but like the hard stuff too.  om nom nom :U


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> No, 'cause that's just plain weird.



So getting turned on by eating the _whole_ animal is not weird?

Only if it's that specific part?

I don't think I agree.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd eat one of you alive if you were small enough.

'Cause humans can't really do anything without a tool in that state :3


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Then there are those people who actually go out and eat live things, like mice and stuff.



*gag* I know. Thankfully the site I go to disallows that real life shit.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I once ate a mouse that I was looking after for a friend when I was hungry and drunk one night.


.....

Mkay....


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> .....
> 
> Mkay....



It's not weird, as long as he didn't eat the cock.


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I once ate a mouse that I was looking after for a friend when I was hungry and drunk one night.



... D8


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> ... D8


Lol you got owned.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I once ate a mouse that I was looking after for a friend when I was hungry and drunk one night.



You're a horrible pet watcher.



Koco said:


> ... D8



*pat pat* =[


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> You're a horrible pet watcher.


He was hungry, jeez. 

Was it yummy? Did the actual act turn you on?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He was hungry, jeez.
> 
> Was it yummy? Did the actual act turn you on?



Yes and yes, I'm a horrrible, horrible person.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yes and yes, I'm a horrrible, horrible person.


Was it alive? :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a vegetarian for religious reasons, so...

...

Not my thing. I consider eating other creatures even in "socially acceptable" manners a turn-off IRL, so that's definitely not gonna change when it's applied to art and it becomes...even less socially acceptable.



TashkentFox said:


> I once ate a mouse that I was looking after for a friend when I was hungry and drunk one night.


 
The sad thing is, around here I can't tell if you're joking or not.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Was it alive? :3



Not for very long.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Not for very long.


lol..... I'm surprised you didn't get sick after.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yes and yes, I'm a horrrible, horrible person.


You're no worse than any other meat eater.

Also, I think I find people with fetishes in general a turn on. Just saying.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> lol..... I'm surprised you didn't get sick after.



I felt perfectly fine the next morning, unlike that time I ate a burger from burger king (you really DO NOT want to know about that little incident)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I felt perfectly fine the next morning, unlike that time I ate a burger from burger king (you really DO NOT want to know about that little incident)


Well yeah, I mean it was just a mouse. Who knows what kind of crazy stuff goes into fast food meat.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well yeah, I mean it was just a mouse. Who knows what kind of crazy stuff goes into fast food meat.



There used to be a TV series here in the UK called Restaurants from Hell, nearly every episode featured a Burger King, that series is probably why there are so few of them left.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 11, 2010)

Processed meat, yum.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

So what..... You just popped the mouse in your mouth, chewed on it & ate & then what did you tell the owner? lol


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

Nylak said:


> The sad thing is, around here I can't tell if you're joking or not.



From my experiences, I learned that anything out of the ordinary is perfectly normal for a furry to do. He ain't bluffing. :I


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're no worse than any other meat eater.



Because there's absolutely no difference between killing an animal in a humane way and eating it alive.



SirRob said:


> Also, I think I find people with fetishes in general a turn on. Just saying.



I like scat and cock vore.  Wanna come over to my place tonight?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> So what..... You just popped the mouse in your mouth, chewed on it & ate & then what did you tell the owner? lol



I told him that I'd dropped it while cleaning out the cage and couldn't catch it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I told him that I'd dropped it while cleaning out the cage and couldn't catch it.


Lol dropped it right into your mouth....


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Because there's absolutely no difference between killing an animal in a humane way and eating it alive.


Slaughterhouses are humane? The whole process of meat production is disgusting.


Ricky said:


> I like scat and cock vore.  Wanna come over to my place tonight?


Silly, I hardly know you~


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Slaughterhouses are humane? The whole process of meat production is disgusting.



There are restrictions put on it strictly for that purpose.

Whether or not you think these restrictions are enough it is sure as fuck better than eating it alive.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

Like it


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Slaughterhouses are humane? The whole process of meat production is disgusting.



That's because their only purpose in life is to be on my dinner plate.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> There are restrictions put on it strictly for that purpose.
> 
> Whether or not you think these restrictions are enough it is sure as fuck better than eating it alive.


True. Eating it alive can be a slow and painful death for the animal.
However most factory farm animals suffer their entire lives. A slow death or a lifetime of suffering... which is worse?

That said, some people eat live stuff anyway. Live mice is probably a delicacy in some contries.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> True. Eating it alive can be a slow and painful death for the animal.
> However most factory farm animals suffer their entire lives. A slow death or a lifetime of suffering... which is worse?
> 
> That said, some people eat live stuff anyway. Live mice is probably a delicacy in some contries.



There's a Chinese dish I've heard of called Three Squeek, it consists of baby mice and it's so called because it squeeks three times, once when you pick it up, once when you dip it in the sauce and once when you bite into it.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Hard vore is amazing. Soft vore is meh...


agreed ... I've had a few run ins with people cause I prefer to draw the vore to the gore level and apparently most vore fans are soft vore fans XD The more blood and violence the better I say! Couldn't say I use it for porn purposes cause I don't really dig porn personally (though I do draw it for others), it's more of a pleasing my sadistic side, esp when I get beyond pissed at someone (usually the other mgr) and have a need to rip them to shreds like that. 




SirRob said:


> Strange, disturbing, but if you like it, then whatever. Just as long as you're not practicing it for real. Same goes for any fetish that involves something criminal.


Might as well show your fetish (like in this case the process of killing something/one) in art instead of going out and doing it IRL. Course it'd still be fun, but the rest of your life wouldn't be fun in jail...


----------



## Liam (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Strange, disturbing, but if you like it, then whatever. Just as long as you're not practicing it for real.


But, but, my fried haddock!
Don't take that away from me!  Please!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There's a Chinese dish I've heard of called Three Squeek, it consists of baby mice and it's so called because it squeeks three times, once when you pick it up, once when you dip it in the sauce and once when you bite into it.



Wow I'll have to ask my friend bout that one lol. Sounds better than balut any day though


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There's a Chinese dish I've heard of called Three Squeek, it consists of baby mice and it's so called because it squeeks three times, once when you pick it up, once when you dip it in the sauce and once when you bite into it.


If I wasn't an 18 year old male I probably would've lost my appetite at this point.


----------



## Liam (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I once ate a mouse that I was looking after for a friend when I was hungry and drunk one night.


I have a poison dart frog that needs to be looked after for the night, will you do it for a couple fifths of whiskey?  I pay in advance : )  The thing is that I'm out of food, and you need to pay complete attention to it so you can't order take out, delivery, or go out for dinner.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Liam said:


> I have a poison dart frog that needs to be looked after for the night, will you do it for a couple fifths of whiskey?  I pay in advance : )  The thing is that I'm out of food, and you need to pay complete attention to it so you can't order take out, delivery, or go out for dinner.



I'll stop off at the pet shop on my way round.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There's a Chinese dish I've heard of called Three Squeek, it consists of baby mice and it's so called because it squeeks three times, once when you pick it up, once when you dip it in the sauce and once when you bite into it.



I had to look that up 

http://travel.sympatico.ca/RobinEsrock/Articles/worlds_grossest_food2

http://www.culinaryschools.org/blog/three-squeaks/


That is interesting.  lol.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

grrside said:


> "Cock Vore" is not eating the penis, is swallowing people through the penis.



Yeah, eating the penis is called 'oral sex'.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

Wouldn't say it's "eating" considering it's still intact (for the most part) when you're done XD


----------



## torachi (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well yeah, I mean it was just a mouse. Who knows what kind of crazy stuff goes into fast food meat.


 
uh..mice?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

My snake eats mice. I fed him on ChatRoulette the other night XD people were like "o_o;;"


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

grrside said:


> "Cock Vore" is not eating the penis, is swallowing people THROUGH the penis.



The literal cock bite brought to life via furries.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2010)

grrside said:


> "Cock Vore" is not eating the penis, is swallowing people THROUGH the penis.



Oh, wow...

I learn something new every day!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're a Bovine, so that's quite understandable, now get in a burger bun.



You're also as big as a house cat.  So you might find yourself squashed if you tick me off to much.  >:3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> You're also as big as a house cat.  So you might find yourself squashed if you tick me off to much.  >:3



I'm a little bigger than that (4'8'' long including tail) and I has a cattle prod.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There's a Chinese dish I've heard of called Three Squeek, it consists of baby mice and it's so called because it squeeks three times, once when you pick it up, once when you dip it in the sauce and once when you bite into it.




Sounds yummy


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Sounds yummy



I bet it is, rodents make my mouth water, dunno why (probably my Vulpine instincts telling me something)


----------



## Browder (Mar 11, 2010)

I will eat anything at least once. I will _not _get turned on by it.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I bet it is, rodents make my mouth water, dunno why (probably my *Vulpine instincts* telling me something)



>:[

You, good sir, fail.



Browder said:


> I will eat anything at least once. I will _not _get  turned on by it.



You're no fun :[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm ok with any vore.

Though I will partake in soft vore only in an RP.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never actually dared myself into looking at vore, but I suspect I'd very likely be interested in it. I used to imagine I was a monster every night before bed, eating creatures, and I'd get an erection. (I was like 8.)

I'm kinda curious about eating live animals, but I'd never do so. I love animals too much. Besides, I've got a weak stomach. D:


----------



## Browder (Mar 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You're no fun :[



I'm getting that a lot on this site.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm ok with any vore.
> 
> Though I will partake in soft vore only in an RP.



So if some sort of Dr. Moreau  scenero happened, you wouldn't mind if I hunt you down and devour you?


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 11, 2010)

Vore is fucking hot, and makes me weirder than I already am :U


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> I will eat anything at least once. I will _not _get turned on by it.



This.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> So if some sort of Dr. Moreau  scenero happened


Yes please.

Fun Fact: The first thing I jacked off to was an RP based off of The Island of Dr. Moreau.


Fiesta_Jack said:


> I'd get an erection. (I was like 8.)


?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Heh, remember the first time I blew my first load...ahhh good times.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 11, 2010)

Ahh, no comment...I can't "blow loads" I'm a damn girl okaay?


Vore is kind of weird, I'm also a bit scared to go near it, but what I've heard is weird. I've never actually seen it though...but I am into blood, so I very well might like it. As long as I do the eating- I enjoy eating blood and whatnot in general. (not that I actually do it)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm cool with it. Not cool with it IRL. I just don't want to get digested, thank you.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 12, 2010)

Do blow-jobs count as light vore?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 12, 2010)

I want to  cut off someone's hand and eat it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 12, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Do blow-jobs count as light vore?



We discussed that earlier, no.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> We discussed that earlier, no.



yes.

if you bite.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 12, 2010)

Im cool with eating people for certain reasons.... like being evil, canibalistic, or insane.  when u make it for a reason like vore where u get some kind of sick thrill its not cool anymore.  then its just gross and i will take no part in it >.>


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 12, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I propose a _"Name your fetish here and stop making new threads"_ sticky.


I agree.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I agree.


 I disagree.  that wouldnt be as much fun.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 12, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I disagree.  that wouldnt be as much fun.


Yeah, but it gets annoying after days of the same threads.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Yeah, but it gets annoying after days of the same threads.



It's annoying that people seem to think it is fucking necessary to talk about their fetishes all the time.

The fandom is officially about sex.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It's annoying that people seem to think it is fucking necessary to talk about their fetishes all the time.
> 
> The fandom is officially about sex.


 bah! i think its fun when people talk about them!  then you can ridicule them for it!

and you just figured that out?  ever seen a fur who DOESNT obcess over sex?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 12, 2010)

This is so unfair D:
i want a thread for my fetish too -_-


----------



## Aurag2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Never tried it and dont really plan too. But idk... It cant be tha bad unless it gets violent and hurtful. Im into odd things myself.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

I can deal with slight pain/discomfort when "in the mood" but otherwise I find vore weird beyond belief. "Ima paw off cause you're eating me!"


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 12, 2010)

I think I'm doing it wrong, i liked vore before i even knew the word. At the age of 8 i liked the idea of vore at the age of 14 i made it a fetish i didn't find out there was a name for it until i came to these forums and saw people talking about it. And i in no way associate vore with furries.

Edit:


Kellie Gator said:


> I do not understand how pictures of talking animals swallowing each other can be arousing or appealing in any way.


See i don't get that either, yet i myself am into vore... just not that kind.


----------



## Liam (Mar 12, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> just not that kind.


Which kind then?


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Liam said:


> Which kind then?


*The kind that doe*s*n't involve getting off on* pictures of a furry getting of in another furry's stomach, dick vore, furries in anyway, bloodshed digestion, or RP vore


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> *The kind that doe*s*n't involve getting off on* pictures of a furry getting of in another furry's stomach, dick vore, furries in anyway, bloodshed digestion, or RP vore



O_O


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

What is this
Vore... do you mean getting eaten? and flowing in posion?
I am not disguisted because I never saw a thing like it other than the noodles that come right now into my mouth.


----------



## TDK (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What is this
> Vore... do you mean getting eaten? and flowing in posion?



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1948294/

That is vore.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What is this
> Vore... do you mean getting eaten? and flowing in posion?
> I am not disguisted because I never saw a thing like it other than the noodles that come right now into my mouth.



not so much poison, more like acid but oh well.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

TDK said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1948294/
> 
> That is vore.



i lol'd slightly when i saw that


----------



## TDK (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i lol'd slightly when i saw that



Slight lol better than no lol at all.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

TDK said:


> Slight lol better than no lol at all.



Exactly! ^_^


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 13, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Do blow-jobs count as light vore?



Only if the sucker swallows.

And I chuckled at the door sign.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

TDK said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1948294/
> 
> That is vore.



I see.
I am not very familiar with FA because I can't create any art other than society. So FAF.



Krasl said:


> not so much poison, more like acid but oh well.



Furry acid = posion


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Only if the sucker swallows.
> 
> And I chuckled at the door sign.



lol



CynicalCirno said:


> I see.
> I am not very familiar with FA because I can't create any art other than society. So FAF.
> 
> 
> ...



touche'


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 13, 2010)

I like vore, but not as a fetish.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 13, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I like vore, but not as a fetish.


How is that even possible?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Like it? Don't like it? Indifferent? I'll post what I think after I gather together some of your opinions.


*I do. Hard is fantastic and soft is ok.*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How is that even possible?



it's not, lol


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How is that even possible?


 Renard Queenston likes vore but not as a fetish. I believe he said he liked the art because it shows intimacy.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Renard Queenston likes vore but not as a fetish. I believe he said he liked the art because it shows intimacy.



O_O
marf?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Renard Queenston likes vore but not as a fetish. I believe he said he liked the art because it shows intimacy.



I want to be intimate with people but i dont want to eat them.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I want to be intimate with people but i dont want to eat them.



this


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I want to be intimate with people but i don't want to eat them.


Well i assume when people think of vore they think of it like this



http://www.vore.net/thewolf/Red.html said:


> Red was now finding that she enjoyed being eaten alive. It was not the bloody, bone-cracking experience that she had expected;* more like being slowly pulled into a safe, warm, moist blanket of flesh. It was a feeling of comfort and pleasure*.


 
I can see how that might be intimate to some people.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Well i assume when people think of vore they think of it like this
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how that might be intimate to someone.



yeah, now i can see too.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not really turned on by vore...but looking at some pictures of vore make me laugh


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not really turned on by vore...but looking at some pictures of vore make me laugh



this, and ditto to this


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 13, 2010)

vore feeds my sadistic nature that has a need to tear things apart (highly illegal :\ unfortunately).... Don't really use it for any kind of lude acts. It's a great release when people piss me off to that level.... 

Gore level vore >>>> (nsfw) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3302231/ muahahaha something getting pulled apart while being eaten is much more intriguing then just swallowed whole ^-^ (and yes more than one guy pissed me off before I was requested to draw the violence


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> vore feeds my sadistic nature that has a need to tear things apart (highly illegal :\ unfortunately).... Don't really use it for any kind of lude acts. It's a great release when people piss me off to that level....
> 
> Gore level vore >>>> (nsfw) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3302231/ muahahaha something getting pulled apart while being eaten is much more intriguing then just swallowed whole ^-^ (and yes more than one guy pissed me off before I was requested to draw the violence


 Wow i have never heard of someone thinking about vore that way.... interesting...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Wow i have never heard of someone thinking about vore that way.... interesting...



lol


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Vore bad.  Gore good.  ^^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Gore bad. Vore good.  ^^



Fixed.


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Vore doesn't turn me on, but I find it very fun to joke about.
Like, food vore.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Vore bad.  Gore bad.  ^^


Fixed again.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't really understand it but i'm mostly apathetic to it. It doesn't bug me unless someone wants to shove it in my face like "LOOK AT MA FETISH" then it's annoying as shit. 
I don't find most of the common furry fetishes arousing so...neh *shrug*

Also, sexy avi OP


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Furry porn bad. ^^



Fix'd again again.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> SirRob is so hot I want him so bad he is so sexy


Fixed for the last time.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Hell no to vore. I dun wanna have to split blood between wounds and my penis.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fixed for the second to last time.


Fixed.


Usarise said:


> I hate you all for fucking up my quotes.  ^^


Aaand fixed.


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Broken.


Fixed.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> Fixed.


Fixed.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> [topic]


Broken.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Brain.


Broken


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Vore kind of disgusts me, who would like it anyway?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Vore kind of disgusts me, who would like it anyway?



Internet people.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Vore kind of disgusts me, who would like it anyway?



No one. the fetish is just a big conspiracy to confuse you.


----------



## Kayla (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't like it, but I don't hate it either. I only tend to draw it on rare occasions.


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

It's alright I guess, kind of like haveing a foot fetish.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 15, 2010)

leon said:


> It's alright I guess, kind of like haveing a foot fetish.



how is vore like a foot fetish?....


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> how is vore like a foot fetish?....


 
Becuase in the public eye they are both strange and not that common.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys.

Another Vore topic huh?


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Another Vore topic huh?


Yeah, been here a few days surprisngly.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

don't really care


----------



## Takun (Mar 15, 2010)

leon said:


> Becuase in the public eye they are both strange and not that common.




Uhhhhh no.  Foot fetish is almost as vanilla as light bondage.  My friend liked feet and didn't hide it in high school.  No problem, it was funny.  If he was to going around telling people he wanted to eat them whole, he'd probably be arrested.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Takun said:


> Uhhhhh no. Foot fetish is almost as vanilla as light bondage. My friend liked feet and didn't hide it in high school. No problem, it was funny. If he was to going around telling people he wanted to eat them whole, he'd probably be arrested.


 
lmao that made me laugh xD


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't get vore, I almost want to get it just so I know what the hell people are talking about, but I really don't get it, sexual pleasure from being eaten or eating someone? I really don't get it D:


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 15, 2010)

Fay V said:


> No one. the fetish is just a big conspiracy to confuse you.



ack! another conspiracy to add to the list! *hides* lol 


it's kinda both badger, and more... basically consumption, destruction, etc. Some get sexual pleasure from it, others don't...


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I think soft vore is both relatively amusing & arousing.
> 
> But idk how you could get turned on by blood & guts..... Kind of cool.... But not really.



yeah I 2nd this. Soft is ok, but hard?, nah, not for me. Im not saying that gore bothers me at all lol because I do like gore.... a lot......:twisted: 
but not sexually.


----------



## Liam (Mar 15, 2010)

Doesn't a like for hardcore vore imply gore?
To me the difference between softcore and hardcore vore is, do I chew it?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 15, 2010)

or pull said-person-who-pissed-me-off apart ^.=.^ hehe


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 15, 2010)

vore is hawt, but only soft, same-size vore :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 15, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> vore is hawt, but only soft, same-size vore :V



That's just weird to me, especially same-size.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's just weird to me, especially same-size.


Well I think its awesome, I think it was cartoons that had vore that ruined me XD


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

Not a fan of vore per-se, but I am a huge fan of big, soft, velvety tongues and warm, wet saliva :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 15, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Well I think its awesome, I think it was cartoons that had vore that ruined me XD



I think it was nature documentaries that had predators hunting prey that screwed me up.


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

It's not my bag, baby.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Onomnomnomnom


Who doesn't like the sound of that?


----------



## AlpineLupine (Mar 16, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys how does it feel to have a fetish borderlining on serial killer?


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

Easog said:


> Hey guys how does it feel to have a fetish borderlining on serial killer?



If you don't like it, don't click. BTW, it's called fantasy. Learn how it differs from real life.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> If you don't like it, don't click. BTW, it's called fantasy. Learn how it differs from real life.



OH GAWD WHY DID I CLICK THAT


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 16, 2010)

Easog said:


> Hey guys how does it feel to have a fetish borderlining on serial killer?



because have a deep need to kill things and art is a great outlet for that? heh


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Easog said:


> Hey guys how does it feel to have a fetish borderlining on serial killer?



My variation is pretty tame, people eat rabbits all the time, just because I fantasise about eating them alive doesn't make me Idi Amin.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 16, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Did you ever kill an animul?


  i beheaded a chicken .. then watched it run around but it managed to cut my leg. it surived for 2 weeks then finally died :l was pretty cool tbh


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> i beheaded a chicken .. then watched it run around but it managed to cut my leg. it surived for 2 weeks then finally died :l was pretty cool tbh


0_0 how the fuck did it live for TWO WEEK?!?! 0_0   

ive killed animals too... >.>   i was shooting birds out of a tree with my BB gun..... They just freeze up and fall! XD

/on topic
Vore is bad. ^^


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 how the fuck did it live for TWO WEEKS?!?! 0_0
> 
> ive killed animals too... >.>   i was shooting birds out of a tree with my BB gun..... They just freeze up and fall! XD
> 
> ...



Wikipedia is very helpful:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_the_Headless_Chicken


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

Did I post here?

No?

Vore no better then cub. Derp. The emperors naked and shit.





Easog said:


> Hey guys how does it feel to have a fetish borderlining on serial killer?


I don't get it either.


----------

